# History of Yamaha snowblowers



## YamaNewf

For those of you that thought Yamaha stopped building blowers...they've been at it all along. They even got a 8hp model. Just not here.
https://www.yamaha-motor.co.jp/snowthrower/history/


----------



## YamaNewf

Open the page in google and translate from Japanese to English.


----------



## 524SWE

WOW! thanks for this post, it was a fun read, can you believe they introduced the YT-665 in 1978! It looks state of the art today!


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* How in the name of ZEUS does TORO fit into this????? I need someone to explain that 1 to me.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## dbert

I remember finding and discussing this Yamaha History page here once before. 
Starting out with imported Toros was interesting. 

I want one of these. 
43 inches wide and Diesel powered from 1988.


----------



## RIT333

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * How in the name of ZEUS does TORO fit into this????? I need someone to explain that 1 to me.k:k:k:k:k:*


It doesn't. As Trump would saw, Yamaha is "Bigly".


----------



## UNDERTAKER

RIT333 said:


> It doesn't. As Trump would saw, Yamaha is "Bigly".


*YEAHHHHHHHHHH as usual I DON'T GET IT.:facepalm_zpsdj194qh*


----------



## dbert

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * How in the name of ZEUS does TORO fit into this????? I need someone to explain that 1 to me.k:k:k:k:k:*


Import snow thrower "TORO 832/524" 
released in 1974

https://www.yamaha-motor.co.jp/snowthrower/history/#toro


----------



## RIT333

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *YEAHHHHHHHHHH as usual I DON'T GET IT.:facepalm_zpsdj194qh*


Sorry...


Who, What, Why: Did Donald Trump use the word ?bigly?? - BBC News


----------



## GregNL

YamaNewf said:


> For those of you that thought Yamaha stopped building blowers...they've been at it all along. They even got a 8hp model. Just not here.
> https://www.yamaha-motor.co.jp/snowthrower/history/


Can't have nice things apparently. I was into the dealer a few weeks ago asking about an 8hp model and if there was any plan to bring one back. They didn't know and said if one were to come out they'd be the last to find out. It's a shame really as I think they'd sell incredibly well, a sweet spot in pricing between the 6 and the 10 plus provide the bucket size of the 10, the 624 bucket is just tiny without the old style extender.



dbert said:


> I remember finding and discussing this Yamaha History page here once before.
> Starting out with imported Toros was interesting.
> 
> I want one of these.
> 43 inches wide and Diesel powered from 1988.


I'm surprised with the size and features you still have to walk behind it. It looks like there should be a pedestal seat attached.


That old Ricky is a beautiful machine, I love the sleek look and how they covered the engine not to mention the hydraulic height adjustment, electronic controlled chute and CVT transmission. Yamaha could have wiped the market with this snowblower alone, I'd buy one today if they made it. Amazing that something so well done, features only seen in the past decade, were available in 1988.


----------



## GregNL

Something relatively "new" (2013) from Honda, the 2511, looks rather similar. :dry:


----------



## leonz

About that Honda tracked diesel; I wonder if that is an AEB/Schmidt ROLBA two stage snow clearing head that they either bought from Rolba or obtained a license to make them??


----------



## YSHSfan

leonz said:


> About that Honda tracked diesel; I wonder if that is an AEB/Schmidt ROLBA two stage snow clearing head that they either bought from Rolba or obtained a license to make them??


The Honda is not a diesel unit (not the one pictured previously), it has a Fuel Injected gasoline engine.


----------



## YSHSfan

GregNL said:


> That old Ricky is a beautiful machine, I love the sleek look and how they covered the engine not to mention the hydraulic height adjustment, electronic controlled chute and CVT transmission.


The "Ricky" snowblowers do not have hydraulic height assist, it is mechanical with a pedal, pins and locating slots (I own two of them).


----------



## Zavie

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * How in the name of ZEUS does TORO fit into this????? I need someone to explain that 1 to me.k:k:k:k:k:*


easily explained.... The importation of Toro was included in the story as a "dream sequence" commonly used in story telling. Your welcome.


----------



## Hanky

After reading I am starting to like the blue machines.


----------



## YSHSfan

Hanky said:


> After reading I am starting to like the blue machines.


Living in Canada you shouldn't just like them, you should perhaps have one "blue machine"....! :smiley-confused009:


----------

